# Forza Stone



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I am doing a project for a customer this coming week, and am curious if any of you have installed Forza Stone.

I am doing a shower, and the manufacturer recommends either a $1200 Festool circular saw system, or a hand grinder.

As much as I like new tools, I might be obligated to stick with my hand grinders.

Maybe I can buy a mini circular saw with a mason wheel and use my long levels.

Any personal experience would be useful. I am always leery of a manufacturer saying how easy something is...reality isn't always ideal situation...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Try this with the right blade. I have cut granite with this before. If you are not good with a steady hand,straight edge with a few clamps will do the trick.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't mess up on your cut!!:laughing: That could get expensive.

We just used a grinder. It works pretty well. I found it was very easy to cut a straight line.

Also depending on how much you are installing get more Bondo than you think you need. We applied probably more than was needed though.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention, buy lots of cutting discs. You go through them like crazy. 

Also take your time with the cut. If you try to rush it your grinder will jump and ruin your finished surface.

One more thing a belt sander will give you those final adjustments butter than a grinder, believe it or not.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Don't mess up on your cut!!:laughing: That could get expensive.


For sure! That is a little more liability per cut than I am used to...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We really liked installing it. Covers lots of area fast. I imagine you will like it too.

How big is the shower?

We would use it more but it is quite a drive for us just to pick it up.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I will take some pics of the project as it comes along. The shower isn't all that big. Pretty sure it is a 3x4 with a bench.

The company seems really nice to work with so far. Multiple people have offered themselves as a go to for questions as well. :thumbsup:

Some of the tile install companies are tough to get answers out of...


----------

